# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  کمک در انجام یک پروژه

## MohamadCm

سلام خدمت دوستان.
مدتی هست که مشغول کار روی یک پروژه بودم که یکی از دوستان این انجمن رو بهم معرفی کرد.
خب سریع برم سر اصل مطلب کلیت پروژه اینه که میخوام سه تا دوربین به Raspberry وصل بشن و به صورت زنده روی یک مانیتور کوچیک تصویر نشون بدون،
و همچنین با دستور صوتیبین دوربین ها سوییچ بشه*(البته روی قسمت دستور صوتی اصراری نیست و اگه بشه تصیور هرسه دوربین به طور همزمان روی مانیتور بیفته هم مشکلی نیست)*
کلیت کار همین بود پیشاپیش از کمک هاتون ممنونم.

----------


## Felony

Raspberry Pi فقط از یک ماژول دوربین پشتیبانی میکنه ، میتونید یک دوربین دیگه هم با USB بهش متصل کنید ولی بیشتر از این جواب نمیده ، دوربین های USB به خاطر اینترفیس ارتباطی سرعت کمی دارن و CPU رو مشغول میکنن .
بهترین راه استفاده از چند Raspberry و شبکه کردن اونها با سیم یا بدون سیم هست .

----------


## MohamadCm

دقیقا مسئله اینجایت حتما باید سه دوربین وصل باشن،به علاوه این کهابعاد کار نهایی هم خیلی مهمه،یدونه Rpi به اندازه کافی بزرگ هست، چه برسه به سه تاشون!
اگه راه حل دیگه ای هست یا برد دیگه ای رو پیشنهاد میکنید خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بدونم

----------


## rubah2000

عزیزم خب این چه کاریه وقتی دی وی آر ریخته تو بازار؟؟
بعد دوربینایی که به رزبری میخوره رو شما نمیتونی هر جا دلت خوایت ببری که
به نظر من شما اگرم دیگه گیر دادی به رزبری بازم دی وی ار رو وصل کن به دوربینات بعد رزبریو وصل کن به دی وی ار
چون من باز ندیدم میکروفونم بخوره اخه!!

----------

